# Removing curtain track in ceiling and repair



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

What is the ceiling constructed from? Plaster? How wide is this space? If it's 1 1/2" deep(4cm) you can screw in a 3/4" board covered with some sheetrock. Tape and compound the entire length. After 2-3 coats, you can repaint the ceiling.
Ron


----------



## elllie (Apr 25, 2010)

Thanks Ron - the gap is 3 cm wide but as there's a metal strip still embedded, I'm not sure how I could screw into it. It's a plaster ceiling. I'd thought of using a strip of plasterboard (is this the same as sheetrock?) but I'm not sure. I'm worried that whatever i fill it with won't be able to grip due to the metalwork.


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

You drill the metal so you can screw up the material. You need the mechanical fasteners to keep it secure. You can probably use self tapping screws to screw the wood up and short drywall screws for the sheetrock or plasterboard.
If you're uncomfortable with that scenario, you can use the proper construction adhesive to hold it in place. You will need to prop it up until the adhesive dries.
Ron


----------

